# Sicilian Anchovy Pizza



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I, just, almost, ordered an anchovy pizza an hour ago!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

So, you love anchovies? Notice there is no tomato sauce on this pizza?
Just anchovy heaven!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> So, you love anchovies? Notice there is no tomato sauce on this pizza?
> Just anchovy heaven!


I like them & love anchovy sauce aka fish sauce, patis.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

What temp did you cook that at and are the anchovies broken up fillets or something else. Only time I tried to make a pizza with anchovies they burned up. I was cooking it at 375/425*. I've learned since I put them on top far too soon but it looks like you had parsley and anchovies on top from the start and they didn't burn up. WTH


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

The first anchovy pizza I tried, I ate one bite and threw it away. I have since learned to really like them. Your pizza looks good.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> What temp did you cook that at and are the anchovies broken up fillets or something else. Only time I tried to make a pizza with anchovies they burned up. I was cooking it at 375/425*. I've learned since I put them on top far too soon but it looks like you had parsley and anchovies on top from the start and they didn't burn up. WTH


I cooked it at 400* for 10 minutes...They were filets that I broke up and pushed down into the dough ...I pushed the mozzarella and pecorino romano chunks into the dough as well. 
I also then sprinkled on bread crumbs and more grading cheese and parsley...Maybe the bread crumbs protected the anchovies cause they didn’t burn. 
The flavor was awesome...if you love anchovies, you’ll love this little pizza.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> I cooked it at 400* for 10 minutes...They were filets that I broke up and pushed down into the dough ...I pushed the mozzarella and pecorino romano chunks into the dough as well.
> I also then sprinkled on bread crumbs and more grading cheese and parsley...Maybe the bread crumbs protected the anchovies cause they didn’t burn.
> The flavor was awesome...if you love anchovies, you’ll love this little pizza.


we don’t get good Sicilian pizza here. I love salty things. That looks awesome!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Well...now that you know how to make pizza dough.  

one pizza dough recipe will make (2) 9 x13 pizzas. You can make
one anchovy and one regular pizza.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> we don’t get good Sicilian pizza here. I love salty things. That looks awesome!


Well if you like salty try these oil cured black Moroccan olives. 11 lbs. goes into 18 pt. jars with about 3/4 gal. olive oil added to cover. Great on pizza and in salads.









Amazon.com : Rosa Pitted Oil Cured Olives - 11 lbs. : Grocery & Gourmet Food


Amazon.com : Rosa Pitted Oil Cured Olives - 11 lbs. : Grocery & Gourmet Food



www.amazon.com


----------



## LarryW86 (Nov 23, 2020)

Wow, it looks stunning! I think I will go and eat something now...


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Wooley, I get thos black olive cured olives in the market here. However, I always thought they were Italian olives.  they are sprinkled with hot pepper flakes...soo good!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I used to find them in a store out by the Astrodome but haven't seen them there in years. Olives do come from many places, there is a middle eastern store close by the at one time had shelf after shelf of 2 liter jars and #10 size cans of various types of olives with different types of brines. Those I got at that store tasted a bit different than the ones in the link I posted and to get 11 lbs. would probably have cost twice as much. Those in the link are oil cured, pitted and a bit wrinkled as if partially dried. You do get an occasional pit also. I can't put them out much, wife will eat half a pint in one sitting. I think I had a jar of the Al Dayaa Green Olives or the Green Olives with thyme at one time.






Middle Eastern And Meditteranean Black and Green Olives - Hashems.com


Looking for Olives online at the best price? Find a huge collection of Olives, Olive oil, Butters & other items Hashems.com, the largest online Arabic Grocery Store.




www.hashems.com


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> Well if you like salty try these oil cured black Moroccan olives. 11 lbs. goes into 18 pt. jars with about 3/4 gal. olive oil added to cover. Great on pizza and in salads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yum. I love olives!!! Also love my doctor. With low BP he said “eat more salt”. I left and bought jars of olives!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Doc tells me easy on the salt. I tell him that's what the meds are for, so there.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> Wooley, I get thos black olive cured olives in the market here. However, I always thought they were Italian olives.  they are sprinkled with hot pepper flakes...soo good!


Look what I found, it's not far from me.
It's olive country.





Anchovy Stuffed


olive olives stuffed green large manzanillo manzanillos flavored anchovy anchovies fish minced



www.olivepit.com





The sandwiches look wonderful - 


Café


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I always put the anchovies on after the pizza is done. My wife does not like them.
When I order out, I ask they put the anchovies on the side.
I have found they taste better and the pizza tastes better if you wait until its done. Then put anchovies on.
They seem much milder and tastier this way. Something about hot anchovies rings the wrong bell and I love anchovies.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I always put anchovies on after the pizza comes out...this pizza with the cheeses and anchovies pressed into the sauce was something different that I tried.
I think the sprinkle of breadcrumbs made the difference because it wasn’t salty like cooked anchovies tend to be.

In case you missed it ..More anchovie recipes








chicken pizza & anchovy beer pizza


I did it! one recipe makes two pizzas ...:smile: The only thing I changed in the dough recipe is I added 2 tablespoons sugar & 1/4 teaspoon garlic powder. Also, I used all unbleached white flour. on one I put peppers, onions, chicken, mozzarella, swiss, blue cheese and grading cheese. The last...




www.diychatroom.com




even more anchovies...Now this is easy throw together and awesome.








Bread Stuffed Bell Peppers


Think stuffing:smile: This is bread stuffing made with a loaf of Italian Bread, some bread crumbs, (1/3 to 1/2 cup) pinch of Italian seasoning, Rubbed sage, garlic powder, about 1/2 cup of chicken broth, some graded romano cheese, chopped fresh italian parsley, some olive oil, 1 can of flat...




www.diychatroom.com


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

J. V. said:


> I always put the anchovies on after the pizza is done. My wife does not like them.
> When I order out, I ask they put the anchovies on the side.
> I have found they taste better and the pizza tastes better if you wait until its done. Then put anchovies on.
> They seem much milder and tastier this way. Something about hot anchovies rings the wrong bell and I love anchovies.


I agree. Something is off to me with cooked anchovies. Texture?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

They get dried out and become very salty.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Mine have become mushy. They have a weird texture. 🥺


----------



## Mrnagrom (Oct 7, 2008)

Man. I love anchovy pizza. My wife (eastern european) does as well. My kids are hit or miss sometimes they love it, sometimes they hate it. Anchovies are more polarizing than ham and pineapple and it’s nice to see people doing something other than hating on them


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Mrnagrom said:


> Man. I love anchovy pizza. My wife (eastern european) does as well. My kids are hit or miss sometimes they love it, sometimes they hate it. Anchovies are more polarizing than ham and pineapple and it’s nice to see people doing something other than hating on them


I agree. The anchovy has been given a lot of bad press. I love them. I love the ones in olive oil and want to try some salt packed. I understand they are superior. But need to find out for myself.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

J. V. said:


> I agree. The anchovy has been given a lot of bad press. I love them. I love the ones in olive oil and want to try some salt packed. I understand they are superior. But need to find out for myself.


Sounds like you've been eating white anchovies. The difference is how long they are packed is salt, the salt turning the skin and flesh brown. White anchovies are briefly salted the packed in vinegar and oil.


----------

